# Mystery Snail Trouble



## GB515 (Jul 12, 2021)

Hello all. This is my first post. I'm new to the aquarium hobby. I've been reading and reading trying to learn how to properly keep an aquarium. I bought a 55 gallon used and it had everything I needed to get set up. I've had it up and running for 3 months now. It came with a master test kit where I can keep all the levels checked. I'm pretty sure it is cycled good now because the ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, and ph levels are all under control according to the test kit and all the research I have done. I used a couple small Danios, tetras, Cory catfish, and Plecos to cycle it. I kept up with the water changes and everything like I'm supposed to and test regularly. I'm also running a PennPlax Cascade 700 filter. I got some activated carbon, bio media,, sponge,, and regular replacement floss pads for it. Now that the levels are all checking good I decided to add mystery snails. I got 3 a couple weeks ago and they are doing amazing. No problems. I acclimated them even though I read forums on Google that said you really don't have to. I was at Petland yesterday and decided to get a couple more larger mystery snails. I acclimated them and released them last night and they were doing great. They were all over the tank having a good time. Got up this morning and one was sitting at the bottom right by the glass. The other is still doing great. The one by the glass this evening has white things coming out of it. I read that they lay eggs above the waterline and the eggs I see in all the pictures look differently. So I'm thinking it's not eggs. I'm not sure what it is. If it may have injured itself or what. I'm still trying to learn. I was very careful on the way home with them also. I apologize if I wrote this post in the wrong spot. I also forgot to say that I researched before I got the snails and I got a Wonder Shell for the aquarium to give them Calcium. I started it out with a quarter dose like it said to on the online instructions and I will add a larger one after this one is gone along with a partial water change. Also the PH was 74 when I checked it this morning. If anyone can tell me what's wrong with my poor mystery snail I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## GB515 (Jul 12, 2021)

I looked just now and it finally moved. It's starting to climb the glass. First it's moved all day.


----------



## Mmerazlopez (10 mo ago)

GB515 said:


> I looked just now and it finally moved. It's starting to climb the glass. First it's moved all day.
> View attachment 31740





GB515 said:


> Hello all. This is my first post. I'm new to the aquarium hobby. I've been reading and reading trying to learn how to properly keep an aquarium. I bought a 55 gallon used and it had everything I needed to get set up. I've had it up and running for 3 months now. It came with a master test kit where I can keep all the levels checked. I'm pretty sure it is cycled good now because the ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, and ph levels are all under control according to the test kit and all the research I have done. I used a couple small Danios, tetras, Cory catfish, and Plecos to cycle it. I kept up with the water changes and everything like I'm supposed to and test regularly. I'm also running a PennPlax Cascade 700 filter. I got some activated carbon, bio media,, sponge,, and regular replacement floss pads for it. Now that the levels are all checking good I decided to add mystery snails. I got 3 a couple weeks ago and they are doing amazing. No problems. I acclimated them even though I read forums on Google that said you really don't have to. I was at Petland yesterday and decided to get a couple more larger mystery snails. I acclimated them and released them last night and they were doing great. They were all over the tank having a good time. Got up this morning and one was sitting at the bottom right by the glass. The other is still doing great. The one by the glass this evening has white things coming out of it. I read that they lay eggs above the waterline and the eggs I see in all the pictures look differently. So I'm thinking it's not eggs. I'm not sure what it is. If it may have injured itself or what. I'm still trying to learn. I was very careful on the way home with them also. I apologize if I wrote this post in the wrong spot. I also forgot to say that I researched before I got the snails and I got a Wonder Shell for the aquarium to give them Calcium. I started it out with a quarter dose like it said to on the online instructions and I will add a larger one after this one is gone along with a partial water change. Also the PH was 74 when I checked it this morning. If anyone can tell me what's wrong with my poor mystery snail I would very much appreciate it.
> View attachment 31739


Looks like they have calcium deficiency and can be caused when pH is a bit low, aquarium salt can help or adding crushed coral to filter to buffer pH a bit, looks like it's happening to the other snail as their shell is also cracking.


----------



## Lthomas79 (7 mo ago)

That’s a whole lot of poop! 🤣


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

GB515 said:


> I looked just now and it finally moved. It's starting to climb the glass. First it's moved all day.
> View attachment 31740


Hi! 😃 nice to meet you!😃 yes, that's exactly what it is. Cuttlebone is the best thing for them and you can find this is the "bird" section at pet stores. I have a snail estuary going, Mystery and now Ram horns too. We raise them for "food" for our other babies.😃 it'll clear up as long as you follow through. Also, possibly giving them a snail's proper diet will be immensely appreciated by them too!😃😃


----------

